# Venezia Millenaria 700-1797



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jordi Savall / Hespèrion XXI
Venezia Millenaria 700-1797

Release Date January 12, 2018
Duration02:34:45
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Recording DateJuly 16, 2016
Recording Location
Kollegienkirche de Salzbourg (Université de Salzbourg, Vienne)
L'Abbaye de Fontfroide
TivoliVredenburg en Utrecht (Hollande)

3/5

Presto Editor's Choices
December 2017


----------

